# ts1 bronze bar bred to indigo bar archangels



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a mother and son pair. Dad is a indigo bar blue wing. Mom is a ts1 bar blue wing. Got a baby out of them today. if it makes it adulthood, there would be a pretty good chance of it being a ts1 bar, or a white bar correct? 

to give a general idea of whats in their background, the Modena colored stencil bird in this thread, is the dad(of mom), grandfather(of the indigo bar), and great grandfather of the baby. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/a...nd-dove-colors-43791.html?highlight=archangel


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The chances are slim that you will get a pure white bar without the full TS complex, one of which is the dominant bronzing factor TS1. I don't know if your pair has that...

Posting pictures separately might help.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Momma is the ts1 bronze bar, in this thread. I bred her to her baby in the first picture below her. That one molted to indigo bar. id get a recent picture of him, but he's really grumpy right and not very happy with me messing with his baby. lol.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/archangel-color-id-on-some-babies-64147.html?highlight=stencil


----------

